# WTF? That's not supposed to happen! HELP!



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Sounds like a ground issue maybe ? I had a boat that when i turned on the battery switch the radio came on automatic also LOL


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I was going to say ground too. I would pull the ground wire from the radio amd wire directly to neg batt terminal. If that doesnt do it you may have the antena to close to the radio. Does the radio have bluetooth?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I agree with a ground issue. Make sure both radios are grounded securely, including the antennas. A loose ground will have you scratching your head with one hand and your hind end with the other hand.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Back in the day when CB radios were popular you would hear about goofy stories with the radios when the CB's were used. This was solved by adding a radio interference filter.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

easy test .....move antenna away from the stereo and key up ......if it goes away


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks all, I appreciate the response. I will check all the grounds and move the stereo ground directly to the battery if I find nothing loose. Right now, all negative leads go to the distribution buss and back to the battery. I'll also make sure the stereo and VHF do not share a post.

Antenna move is the next thing to try. I have plenty of excess cable to move the antenna. 

The stereo does have Bluetooth as Mike Haydon asked. 

I'll let you know what I find once I start troubleshooting. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I had a similar problem with DC electronic equipment recently and it was caused by "noise" in the DC power line. I attached a Ferrite Bead which is nothing but a magnet that goes around the positive wire going to your stereo and it removes and DC noise traveling up the line to your stereo. May or may not help your situation, but it worked for me. search Amazon for 7mm Ferrite bead.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I had a similar problem with DC electronic equipment recently and it was caused by "noise" in the DC power line. I attached a Ferrite Bead which is nothing but a magnet that goes around the positive wire going to your stereo and it removes and DC noise traveling up the line to your stereo. May or may not help your situation, but it worked for me. search Amazon for 7mm Ferrite bead.



Thanks Steve,

I will try that first as it is easiest to do. Heading out on vacation so I will try these suggestions and report back in a few weeks.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Waiting to hear your progress. My money is on the antenna interfering with the bluetooth. The ferrite bead sounds like a good bet, too.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Sorry for the delay in reporting back. We were on vacation for a few weeks and I had to clean up my Honey-Do list to avoid the wrath of She-Who-Must-Be -Obeyed before getting back to the boat project.

I installed ferrite beads on all power cables for the stereo and VHF radios. They were effective for TX at 1 watt but ineffective at 25 watts. I have the wires bundled and will try separating them next to isolate just the positive leads and run the negative direct to the battery. I would prefer not to move the VHF antenna as I have already drilled the holes in my console but will if that is the only option left.

That will happen next weekend and I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

There was a fly shop out here in the SF east Bay area some 15/20 years ago.

It was called Flies by Night  not you was it?


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

No Sir. I'm on the East Coast and use that name because most of my tying and a good deal of my fishing is done at night after work, plus the double entendre.


----------

